# Server



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dont you guys think MP needs to fix the server problem?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 5, 2009)

What server problem?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

We have a server problem?

When did all this start?

How come I've not seen it?

Is 'server problem' some kind of code for something that I have been left out of?

I'm hurt, I now feel left out.

I want some server problem, its not fair that its hidden from me.

I'm now going to search the net for the next few hours trying to find out what this 'server problem' secret is.

eace:


----------



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Server too busy problem.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

P.s.

I think the word 'Server' should be added to the 4 letter list of Asterisks.

We have a ****** problem.

Problem fixed.

eace:


----------



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hippy & Art, Im not trying to cause problems, but this is getting old. Please dont get offended(sp) or anything.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 5, 2009)

i think there just getting at this is something that has been addressed alot and i believe theres not much MP can do.


----------



## dopestats (Jun 5, 2009)

A good place to start would be your log files. See which pages (files) are being visited the most, since these are the files that would probably contain any code that needs tweaking. If your server is too busy, you can check these things to see where the problems may lie:

1. The software you use to display content - PHP, HTML, mySQL... 
(The software may be taking too long to process the huge number of requests your web server is receiving. Check their configuration, and also make sure you don't have other processes running that are wasting memory and cpu usage)

2. Or you could have everything working just fine, but but may need to upgrade your servers. Dedicated is always a good way to go. Beyond that, I think you would need to do some DNS redirecting in your server to redirect traffic to other servers you own..

hope that helps


----------



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

I understand getting sick of the question. I was just woundering. I consider you guys "MY FRIENDS", all working towards the same goal. Didn't mean to cause any crap.


----------



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Dope, but thats all alien to me.


----------



## D3 (Jun 5, 2009)

It all seems to be working good, now.


----------



## dopestats (Jun 5, 2009)

Everything seems to be running fast. You don't really have to do anything for now.. Just keep that in mind for when traffic goes out the window. Don't you have access to your server logs?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

If you have any indepth knowledge of vBullitin I suggest you contact Admin.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/member.php?u=1

Would appreciate your contact.

eace:


----------



## dopestats (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never used vBulletin before, but by glancing over their website it looks like you can separate the database server from the web server. -

vbulletin.com/features.php

That should be a quick fix. The downside is you have to pay for the new server. Actually, I did notice your server message saying "Server is too busy..." or something like that. It sounds like the CPU on your current server is handling too much. I would separate the DB from the web server by backing up the entire database on another server, and editing your "config.php" to point to that database. (i think its that file. It should be the file where you specify the mySQL database connection url)


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2009)

Is molassas good for plants?  Should I flush?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

I prefer pure honey and orange juice


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2009)

Is organic better than non-organic?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

Does a bear crap in the woods?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 5, 2009)

*Click Me Now!!!!*


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 5, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Is molassas good for plants? Should I flush?


Yes, plants love molasses. You have to use a very, very tiny fork to give them bites of pancakes though.

As for the flushing; If it's brown, flush it down. If it's yellow, let it mellow.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 30, 2009)

Not to bring up already known information BUT is it getting worse and worse?

Took me an hour just to see the main page after I logged on.

It's just too stressful- time to go to the lake


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2009)

I even have issues giving folks rep now....grrrr.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

If you are getting the "server buzy message" you need to smoke more your THC levels are unexeptable to Marijuana Passion


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 30, 2009)

That's a damn lie- if you could OD I'd be there now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe you need a better strain GG


----------



## GMT (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah the server sucks...i keep asking it to get me a beer from the fridge but it just tells me it's too busy.

Guess i should have brought the laptop to the bar with me eh!!

Heineken anybody???


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Heineken?

I didn't know you was a light weight lol.

I hardly drink and even i hit the stella when i'm out 

I'll have a straight tequila no salt and stuff, oh and gold stuff not clear rubish lol.


----------



## GMT (Jun 30, 2009)

So would this be a bad time to mention i only had 2 bottles of coors lite in the pub tonight???

Ah stella...we call that wife beater over here...you wearing a string vest perhaps:hubba: :hubba: ....


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol no but a vest and we call it the same :evil:

I'm not married though and a blue moon is more common than me socialising lol


----------



## meds4me (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd throw in / donate a couple pc's of glass slides 14 and 18 mm to be auctioned off to get a better *server* on this site....i usually have to go medicate just to stay on-line...


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Stoned,, subject covered, search, not happenin, matter of time, contract, when possible all will be made good, medicate dont hate .

ATB peace


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 1, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> yeah the server sucks...i keep asking it to get me a beer from the fridge but it just tells me it's too busy.
> 
> Guess i should have brought the laptop to the bar with me eh!!
> 
> Heineken anybody???


Yer crackin me up man with that avatar! I'm serious man, that made me laugh for 5 minutes. I kept going back and looking at it again...

Hahahahaa

Yeah, I don't understand why the server thing has to happen. If it's a money thing, I'm sure we could all get together and pound that nail home.

There has GOT to be something that can be done.

MarP! Buddy! Pal! My friend! Please! Tell us what we can do to help make this right.


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll try to .."update" you folks a bit... 
Last I spoke with MarP', he was in some third world country with limited www access. But he did say he would be back "home" in a couple of weeks,.. and he also said the "first" thing on his agenda was looking into a new server...:yay:
....:confused2:.....


----------



## GMT (Jul 1, 2009)

Stoney the only thing you can do is give it time, every weed forum experiences this type of thing at one stage or another as the membership increases.

I'm sure the admin or site owners will sort it out when time and other resources are more freely available.


----------



## Six (Jul 1, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 1, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Dont you guys think MP needs to fix the server problem?



Negative.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jul 1, 2009)

you gotta admire MarP's detication to getting all of us a faster server, saving money by living in a 3rd world country. 

seriously, i guess im lucky or really medicated b/c the STB message is not a problem.  i either reload or hit the go back button.  rarely does it take me more than a couple of min's before the page loads.

ive noticed than some sections and threads give me a STB mssg and immediatly other threads load.

anyway, ill buy several glass slides to contribute.

thanks for the update Hick and thanks in advance MarP.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 1, 2009)

good news hick, cause MP is getting ripped off with this current POC server.
wonder if there's a pattern? because it seems to be fine for a while, then garbage all of the sudden.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jul 1, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> good news hick, cause MP is getting ripped off with this current POC server.
> wonder if there's a pattern? because it seems to be fine for a while, then garbage all of the sudden.


 
Kaotik, nice signature.  i think ill burn one down to God Fearing Man and then Opression.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 1, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Yes, plants love molasses. You have to use a very, very tiny fork to give them bites of pancakes though.
> 
> As for the flushing; If it's brown, flush it down. If it's yellow, let it mellow.


 





I'm glad i dont live in youre house then....:shocked:


----------



## skallie (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll try to .."update" you folks a bit... 
Last I spoke with MarP', he was in some third world country with limited www access. But he did say he would be back "home" in a couple of weeks,.. and he also said the "first" thing on his agenda was looking into a new server...

what when he has gotten bored with spending all his cash.

well can you inform him to delete my account pronto mizz hick to save you the bother of having to edit my posts yourself and gettin all het up over it.

so new server no rush take ya time marp.

only on here to pm few peeps on my new website details.

id like to say its been nice hick but it aint

skallie


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2009)

Tis a shame skally, your gentle dialogue and kind words will be missed I'm sure...:hubba:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome back and goodbye again skallie.   whew, this is a lot of coming and going, glad i'm not giving presents, i'd be broke.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> id like to say its been nice hick but it aint
> skallie



last i heard his tractor was sexy 
took me a min. but i got around to it bro. I can see what you were talkin about now.  I know the one owns grown makes me too chill sometimes  i took my time like skallie asked anyway 


> no rush take ya time


 see ya skallie....you asked for a deletion here ya go 



			
				skallie said:
			
		

> well can you inform him to delete my account pronto mizz hick



can everyone get back to growin weed now  
:48:

see what happens when ya say mizz hick  
dang about as bad when a ticked off user said i had worms


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

this is the thread I let my server anger out in


----------



## meds4me (Jul 14, 2009)

Bye Skallie...you'll be missed !


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 14, 2009)

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.

26 times i hit try again over 10 minutes.

Is there some problem then with the server.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello friend.
The website is suffering difficulties which shall be addressed at the earliest opportunity but until then its something we all must live with.

As a word of encouragement, dont let it discourage you from participating within our excellent forum.

Think of it as a "labour of love" kinda deal.
Its annoying as hell yes but all avenues have been considered, advised etc so grit your teeth for a while.

This is by far the best place on the net  when it comes to "weed" forums :aok: :48:

Edit: Wow check the wording :rofl: I was totally hammered when i wrote it too :rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 15, 2009)

Talk about server problems--Last night I ordered a Newcastle and it took the server nearly a half hour to get it to me.

Now that, my friends, is a true server problem.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Talk about server problems--Last night I ordered a Newcastle and it took the server nearly a half hour to get it to me.
> 
> Now that, my friends, is a true server problem.


And mental alcohol abuse


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2009)

I just go and fetch my own from the fridge Pencil 

eace:


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I just go and fetch my own from the fridge Pencil
> 
> eace:


Servicing yourself huh?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Servicing yourself huh?


 
Sometimes its gotta be done 

eace:


----------

